# Polskie litery, angielskie srodowisko w KDE - HOW?

## fmb

Mam pewien problem z polskimi czcionkami.. Idac za radami znalezionymi na forum oraz na http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/guide-localization.xml nie dostaje tego na czym mi zalezy, a mianowicie:

W jaki sposob w KDE uzyskac angielskie do szpiku kosci srodowisko, ktore jednoczesnie potrafi zarowno wyswietlac jak i wpisywac z klawiatury polskie litery? 

Do tej pory zainstalowalem gentoo zgodnie angielskim z poradnikiem i ustawilem jedynie lokalizacje polska w profilu uzytkownika w KDE. Jako glownej czcionki systemowej uzywam Verdana. ktora polskie litery potrafi wyswietlac. Czego mi brakuje?

Anyone?

----------

## Arfrever

 *fmb wrote:*   

> W jaki sposob w KDE uzyskac angielskie do szpiku kosci srodowisko, ktore jednoczesnie potrafi zarowno wyswietlac
> 
> (...)
> 
> Jako glownej czcionki systemowej uzywam Verdana. ktora polskie litery potrafi wyswietlac.

 

Czyli je wyświetla, tak?

Jeśli nie, możesz spróbować coś zmienić w:

```
$ kcmshell fonts

$ kcmshell khtml_fonts
```

 *fmb wrote:*   

> wpisywac z klawiatury polskie litery?

 

```
$ kcmshell keyboard_layout
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## fmb

Wlasciwie to Firefox wyswietla polskie znaki. Co do systemu to w polu edycji np. nazwy pliku wklejam ze schowka slowo z polskimi znakami (tutaj je widac) ale po zatwierdzeniu nazwy sa zastepowane przez '?'.

Probowalem uzyc:

```
~ $ kcmshell keyboard_layout

kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'keyboard_layout'.
```

Moze to wymaga czegos jeszcze?

----------

## Arfrever

 *fmb wrote:*   

> Co do systemu to w polu edycji np. nazwy pliku wklejam ze schowka slowo z polskimi znakami (tutaj je widac) ale po zatwierdzeniu nazwy sa zastepowane przez '?'.

 

Sprawdź inną czcionkę. Ja używam DejaVu z pakietu "media-fonts/dejavu".

 *fmb wrote:*   

> Probowalem uzyc:
> 
> ```
> ~ $ kcmshell keyboard_layout
> 
> ...

 

Pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge -ptv kdebase

emerge -ptv kdebase-meta
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## fmb

Zemergowalem DejaVu, ale nie widze jej w systemie...  czy baze fontow trzeba przeladowac/odswiezyc?

Co do kdebase-meta: 

```

kilo linux # emerge -ptv kdebase-meta

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.5.5  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/drkonqi-3.5.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kpager-3.5.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdcop-3.5.1  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 23,035 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kxkb-3.5.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.5  USE="cups -arts -debug -kde -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   app-text/enscript-1.6.4-r3  USE="nls -ruby" 1,013 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   app-text/psutils-1.17  61 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/nsplugins-3.5.5-r2  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kappfinder-3.5.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kscreensaver-3.5.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -opengl -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kstart-3.5.0  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kdexdeltas -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/knetattach-3.5.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/ktip-3.5.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/klipper-3.5.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.5.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/ksysguard-3.5.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -lm_sensors -xinerama -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.5.0  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kdexdeltas -xinerama" 0 kB

Total: 19 packages (19 new), Size of downloads: 24,109 kB

```

kdebase jest oczywiscie zblokowane

----------

## Arfrever

 *fmb wrote:*   

> Zemergowalem DejaVu, ale nie widze jej w systemie...  czy baze fontow trzeba przeladowac/odswiezyc?

 

Być może trzeba uruchomić serwer X lub KDE ponownie.

 *fmb wrote:*   

> Co do kdebase-meta: 
> 
> ```
> 
> kilo linux # emerge -ptv kdebase-meta
> ...

 Może zainstaluj "kxkb".

 *fmb wrote:*   

> kdebase jest oczywiscie zblokowane

 

Ja myślę, że opłaca się mieć całe KDEBase. (Można mieć przykładowo monolityczne KDEBase i część pakietów z rozdzielonego KDEPIM.)

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## fmb

No tak, emerge kxkb zalatwia sprawe klawiatury polskiej  :Smile:  However, polskie znaczki ciagle zmieniaja sie na ????...

----------

## fmb

A co do wyswietlania polskich znaków, to pozostawie potomnym dobry odnosnik: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-179057-highlight-fonty.html

W moim przypadku zastosowanie znajduje pkt. 3.2.b

----------

